# Determinar polaridad de cables de audio sin ver las terminales



## svartahrid (Dic 25, 2017)

Buenas, hay alguna forma de determinar la polaridad de por ejemplo los cables de un auto estereo instalado usando el multimetro? Los cables sobre salen en el baúl, y quiero verificar si son correctos los valores de la polaridad, se puede echar a andar el sonido y medir algún valor con el multímetro? creo que no vale pegarle un led, dado que como es alterna, encendería en los dos sentidos, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2017)

svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, hay alguna forma de determinar la polaridad de por ejemplo los cables de un auto estereo instalado usando el multimetro? Los cables sobre salen en el baúl, y quiero verificar si son correctos los valores de la polaridad, se puede echar a andar el sonido y medir algún valor con el multímetro? creo que no vale pegarle un led, dado que como es alterna, encendería en los dos sentidos, no?


Si los cables son originales del vehículo se identifican por los colores.

Si *no* son originales, se pueden rastrear con un cable externo (Auxiliar) y un multímetro


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 26, 2017)

svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, hay alguna forma de determinar la polaridad de por ejemplo los cables de un auto estereo instalado usando el multimetro? Los cables sobre salen en el baúl, y quiero verificar si son correctos los valores de la polaridad, se puede echar a andar el sonido y medir algún valor con el multímetro? creo que no vale pegarle un led, dado que como es alterna, encendería en los dos sentidos, no?



Si se puede con un Multimetro ojala que tenga detector de voltaje a distancia, Yo uso para ello el Uni-t Ut 139C, detecta voltajes y polaridad sin conectar las puntas, como voltajes alternos, continuos y lo que me sorprendió mucho mas incluso detecta electrostática


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2017)

Si te referís a la fase de la señal de audio en las salidas puente-bridge , lo mejor es probar ya que a veces aunque estén bien conectadas se anulan los audios entre si y conviene invertir una salida.

Saludos !


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 30, 2017)

o si quieres a la antiguita con una bateria de 1.5V  y el led y listo,
y si es completamente necesario usar el tester, le sacas la pila y una resistencia y el led,

o si lo quieres con toda seguridad y sin muchas vueltas con la misma bateria y el parlante solo conectas el parlante a la bateria y si el parlante se mueve hacia adelante, polaridad correcta, positivo de la pila positivo del parlante, y si se mueve el cono hacia atras lo inviertes y listo.

mira que en ningun momento usamos el estereo ni AC



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2017)

Pero él quiere l*a polaridad de los cables que vienen del estereo* . . .


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 30, 2017)

ahhhh, que pena, leer muy bien, 

eso si es problematico, dependiendo el tipo de amplificador, solo que  no es muy práctico, y como siempre debe ser con la norma utilizada por marcas de fabrica:






depende del fabricante, que marca de auto tienes o deseas usar, esos de son de renault, en terminos generales salen positivo terminal grande , negativo terminal delgado,





norma americana.

PD: normalmente si los cables estan sin terminales el que tenga color compuesto(el mismo color con una linea) es el negativo (casi siempre). yo no creo que se pueda medir con el tester, pues tendrías que saber muy bien el tipo de amplificador e inyectarle una señal específica, y asi saber algo de su comportamiento, y ucon el simple tester lo dudo, a menos que fuera un equipo muy antigua que en sus salidas el negativo era la tierra o masa del auto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2017)

Por eso , probalo a oido  , dejalo dónde te guste.


----------

